# Just because you CAN, doesn't mean you should



## Trekchick (Oct 27, 2011)

This is a place to post those things you see that make you chuckle a little and say........

 "Just because you CAN, doesn't mean you should" 


Let me get it started with this gem

Just because you CAN crochet something , doesn't mean you should.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Oct 27, 2011)

oh no, my eyeballs hurt. WTF!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2011)

Can't stop laughing at wa-loaf's picture! :lol:

My wife is concerned about how you came across that??


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Can't stop laughing at wa-loaf's picture! :lol:
> 
> My wife is concerned about how you came across that??



All the knitting ladies I know on fb have been posting it.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## TheBEast (Oct 27, 2011)

Classic!!  LMAO!!


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 28, 2011)

Snow is in the forecast, and we've got a knitting thread? 

And wa-loaf, just because you CAN post an image, doesn't mean you should post it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Can't stop laughing at wa-loaf's picture! :lol:
> 
> My wife is concerned about how you came across that??





wa-loaf said:


> All the knitting ladies I know on fb have been posting it.



my wife crocheted  a cock sock and and wool bra for a couple of friends of ours as a wedding gift because they are known to camp often in the cold weather.  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> my wife crocheted  a cock sock and and wool bra for a couple of friends of ours as a wedding gift because they are known to camp often in the cold weather.  :lol:



I'm hoping that how she knew how big to make the sock was from "girlfriend talk"  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Snow is in the forecast, and we've got a knitting thread?
> 
> And wa-loaf, just because you CAN post an image, doesn't mean you should post it.



Snow!?!?!?!? 

R u fur reelz???


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2011)

What is your favorite crocheting technique?


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 28, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I'm hoping that how she knew how big to make the sock was from "girlfriend talk"  :lol:



Oh no he didn't! :-o:-o :-D


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## frapcap (Oct 28, 2011)

Good idea for a thread!


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 28, 2011)

frapcap said:


> Good idea for a thread!



I don't see a problem with pics #1, #2, or #4. 1- if you have the money, why not? Its 4 wheel drive. 2- if you're Sarkosy and you're in France at the time, why not? 4- if he's got studs on, why not?


----------



## Glenn (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ski stef (Oct 28, 2011)

:grin:


----------



## Glenn (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> I don't see a problem with pics #1, #2, or #4. 1- if you have the money, why not? Its 4 wheel drive. 2- if you're Sarkosy and you're in France at the time, why not? 4- if he's got studs on, why not?



I agree, and all 3 look fun too!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


>



Shit, I've done that


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Can't stop laughing at wa-loaf's picture! :lol:
> 
> My wife is concerned about how you came across that??


Quite frankly, I was a bit concerned too!


And the socks with sandals thing is an easy one.


----------



## hammer (Oct 31, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


>


What's wrong with that? :wink:


----------



## Philpug (Oct 31, 2011)

hammer said:


> What's wrong with that? :wink:



Cameltoe


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2011)

Philpug said:


> Cameltoe



And under the "proper" circumstances, there's NOTHING wrong with that!


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 31, 2011)

drjeff said:


> And under the "proper" circumstances, there's NOTHING wrong with that!



I knew you were a racing fan! :beer::razz:


----------

